# New sub - My replacement xD Pics



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Just picked up my new sub, brand new in the box ...

JBL P1220D Dual 2 ohm 

Ive heard rave reviews over it, in both SQ and SPL. Perfect for the eclipse...

And JBL does make some nice drivers...






































I will post results when the box is completed


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

nice. how much did that run you?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Sep 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6163267
> *nice. how much did that run you?
> *



MSRP is $399 for the 12" , street parice is about $279 on most car audio sites..

I got it brand new for $120 locally picked up. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

I might pick up a second also, just to resell, I dont have room for 2 in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

damn, that thing is huge :thumbsup:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

damn man sounds like a goooood deal. why do you get the good crackheads? the ones around here steal crappy equipment


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Sep 13 2006, 10:39 AM~6163416
> *damn man sounds like a goooood deal. why do you get the good crackheads? the ones around here steal crappy equipment
> *


my boy is a JBL dealer  Can we say under dealer cost?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 13 2006, 12:47 PM~6163465
> *my boy is a JBL dealer  Can we say under dealer cost?
> *


UNDER dealer cost? so he paid you to take it? damn that IS a good deal!


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2006, 11:14 AM~6163644
> *UNDER dealer cost? so he paid you to take it? damn that IS a good deal!
> *



He has a few extras, they released a P1202D II model that has different tinsel leads, so he "let these go" extremely cheap for me...

And they are rebuildable :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: He has extra kits there...

These are pretty much the same as the MKII seriesm except the coils are slightly different. Same cone, same spider assembly etc


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

nice


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

looks like a beast...let us know how it sounds!


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

THis thing is killer! 52mm Excursion @ 400W RMS can we say HOLY WOW????

Vented eclosure spec, see post below


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 14 2006, 10:57 PM~6176942
> *THis thing is killer! 42mm Excursion @ 400W RMS can we say HOLY WOW????
> *


according to JBL, the xmax is 15.90mm


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2006, 09:12 PM~6177112
> *according to JBL, the xmax is 15.90mm
> *



JBL is always underrated and misleading, 

Let me break it down for you:

http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Boxes%20...rs/P1220d_f.pdf

Check out the manual. Now read down to the "vented excursion", you will notice it clearly shows 26mm ONE WAY XMAX @ 400W

ive posted a pic, see they gave the rating @ 400W sealed, which yields best SQ, but vented to spec, you get 26mm, that is one way.

Here ya go:











Anyways, it wangs crazy! :0


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 14 2006, 11:25 PM~6177254
> *JBL is always underrated and misleading,
> 
> Let me break it down for you:
> ...




so where is the chart showing this 46mm @ 400w?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 15 2006, 07:37 AM~6179326
> *so where is the chart showing this 46mm @ 400w?
> *



My math sucks, it should say 52mm max, which would be the 26mm linear one way multiplied by 2, do you need a chart?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Nearly identical sub, claiming 52mm excursion, playing a 10 hz tone

12" JBL


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 13 2006, 12:05 PM~6163183
> *Just picked up my new sub, brand new in the box ...
> 
> JBL P1220D Dual 2 ohm
> ...



Wanna sell it? :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 16 2006, 11:52 AM~6186600
> *Wanna sell it? :cheesy:
> *


Nah I gotta play this beast first!

Speaking of which, box was 99% completed last night. 1.9 cu ft before displacement, so around 1.5 or less cu ft after, sealed, double 3/4" faceboard.

Decent box, although I put a slant on the face, that was tricky.!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

JBL is underrated. I wish I had that sub. I'm running two of the old school Gti 15" in my car. Good find for that price.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 18 2006, 08:29 PM~6200486
> *JBL is underrated.  I wish I had that sub.  I'm running two of the old school Gti 15" in my car.  Good find for that price.
> *


Just got her hooked up tonight, extremely clean sound, almost no distortion whatsoever, 95db sensitivity, just almost unbelieveable sound quality..

The cone is this kevlar/pulp pressed material but the transient response is just... well jaw dropping.

Thanks man


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

where can i get a woofer like that?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

You have a few options, they make a "new" model of it, that has a different voice coil, same spider, and a different lead, and it can be found

HERE










Because the voice coil is different, they handle less wattage and also dont have as nice of numbers as the older model, which was mine.

You can cehck ebay, but the P1220D is extremely hard to find and rare now, specially since the P1222D was released and didnt perform as well as the older cheaper model....


----------

